# Substitute 100% white grape juice for concentrate?



## yaeyama (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello:

A recipe requires a litre of white grape concentrate, but I can't seem to find any in my area. I assume it would be possible to use 100% grape juice instead? If so, what would the quantity needed be? For example, 1 litre of concentrate + 8 litres of water would become something like 2 litres of grape juice + 7 litres of water?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

BTW this is for peach wine, and the peaches are about to be shipped so this is kind of an emergency.


----------

